# Readi Grass



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can this be fed instead of hay? Or does it have to be aswell as?

Mine are refusing to eat hay now unless its the expensive [email protected] stuff, which i cant get as they are always out of stock.

I got a huge bale of readi grass and they seem more than happy to eat this, and are eating a vast amount of it. Rabbits and piggies included.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

off the top of my head i think redi grass has quite a bit of protein in it which is why its more a food substitute not a hay? mine only likes the long timothy stuff have u asked any local stables if u can buy some?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> off the top of my head i think redi grass has quite a bit of protein in it which is why its more a food substitute not a hay? mine only likes the long timothy stuff have u asked any local stables if u can buy some?


Yes. I got a half bale from someone. They wont touch it.

Fussy buggers.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Rabbits need long fibre from grass and hay which the readigrass does not provide.
I give mine a bowl of readigrass a day but as well as their usual hay


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe try fooling them by mixing the 2 up


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I feed readigrass in the winter when they dont have asmuch time on in the garden its not a hay substitute but you can as someone has said mix them together? Can you store any decent hay from a horsey shop? like a big bale, i get my hay from the same place as we buy for the horses, they love it, its beautiful hay and i hardly waste any they eat lkoads of it!  its trial and error with hay.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Today they have had what they class as crap hay, and ive not even given them any fresh food. They either eat it, or go hungry.

The guinea's are the worst.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I used to have that problem when Lucky was little, I fed her on readi grass for a while and tried all sorts of different hay. From cheap to expensive, bnut now I had half a bale of horse hay from a mate and she loves it. 

I would just see what they prefer. My piggers are not fussy thankfully.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Norman is a Diva when it comes to hay as well- I stupidly treated him to the excel herbage hay and now he wont touch the norman cheap timothy and meadow hay and I have no way of storing a bale! Grrrrrrr xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Norman is a Diva when it comes to hay as well- I stupidly treated him to the excel herbage hay and now he wont touch the norman cheap timothy and meadow hay and I have no way of storing a bale! Grrrrrrr xxx


Mine wont touch the excel stuff either.

My garage is overflowing with hay they wont eat. Ive tried 3 [email protected] stores and none have the Home Friends stuff. Plus it IS expensive. I dont mind as they do eat it, and enjoy it, but as im unable to work right now, id like them to compromise.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Healthy animals will not starve themselves.  If someone offered me cake instead of bread, I know which I would hold out for!

Try mixing the Readigrass with the hay and then put it in. Then gradually decrease the Readigrass until it is pure hay s-l-o-w-l-y.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Healthy animals will not starve themselves.  If someone offered me cake instead of bread, I know which I would hold out for!
> 
> Try mixing the Readigrass with the hay and then put it in. Then gradually decrease the Readigrass until it is pure hay s-l-o-w-l-y.


People say that, but i had a rabbit go into gut stasis as she point blank refused to eat hay. We thought it may have been coincidence, but then she did it a second time. She ended up having to have hard feed at the time and lived until she was 9.

This lot arent as bad as that. Just stubborn i think. Ive been firm today. Basic hay and nothing else.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo has excel herbage he loves it greedy bugger!!


----------

